# ULTIMATE EPIC tracks listing...



## Wiggler (Nov 19, 2015)

List all the Heart Stopping, last warrior standing, Civilization Obliterating, 2 seconds left slo mo HAIL MARY TD passing, Black Hole sucking (wtf?), Stand up to your A-hole boss orchestral tunes HERE! 

Do it for family, for country, but most of all.... do it for your COMPONENTS AND SUBS!!!

Matias Puumala : United We Stand, The Art of War :thumbsup:, Black Widow.
Steve Jablonsky: Hunted (Transformers 4 Soundtrack)
Two Steps from Hell: Archangel, Strength of a thousand men, Realm of Power
Audio Machine: The Last Ember, Ice of Phoenix, Guardians at the Gate
Jorge Quintero : 300 Violin Orchestra (sports venue favorite)
Hans Zimmer : Why do we fall? (Dark Knight Soundtrack)
M83 : Waking up, Fearful odds (Oblivion Soundtrack) :thumbsup:
Thomas Bergensen : Final Frontier, Empire of Angels 
Zuntata : Darius Boss Scene 7. (coin-op video game nostalgia)

Summon extra reinforcements.


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

The Witcher 3 soundtrack is pretty EPIC


----------



## Wiggler (Nov 19, 2015)

AyOne said:


> The Witcher 3 soundtrack is pretty EPIC


Thanks, please narrow it down to individual tracks, for folks who want to make a compilation.


----------

